# anyone las vegas



## I B S SICK (Nov 2, 2010)

looking to chat in vegas share ideas etc...


----------



## I B S SICK (Nov 2, 2010)

las vegas anyone ibs symtoms


----------



## livnlrn (Mar 29, 2010)

I B S SICK said:


> las vegas anyone ibs symtoms


I am from Las Vegas with quite a few digestive problems. Still around?


----------

